# suggesting pen cartridges--- recommendations?



## redfishsc (Oct 30, 2007)

I typically use my converter pumps and Noodlers and Parker Quink, so I rarely use a cartridge. (Noodler's "Navajoe Turquoise" is a beauty).

I am aware that Waterman cartridges will fit our pens. Are most of the brands universal?

Also, what brands do you recommend? I know this is a very "subjective" topic, so opinions are valued!


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 31, 2007)

While I think that most cartridges are universal, not all of them are.  

I also use a converter most of the time, but when I do use a cartridge, I use either Waterman or Private Reserve.

jeff


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2007)

The kits we make all use the international standard cartridge as dose many of the commercial pens. But, some commercial use a brand specific cartridge. There is a difference in ink quality and cartridges from most discount retailers will not perform well enough...they will dry in or on the nib and will be a constant pain to keep the pen operating. Buy quality ink in either cartridge or bottle (use a converter) and life will much nicer for you and your fountain pen. I like the longer cartridges made by Pelikan or I use a converter when the pen barrel is long enough to accept one. Check this site for some fountain pen cartridge and converter info.
http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/ink_cat/cart_compat.html
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was not aware that Pelikan and Private Reserve offered options for our pens.


----------



## bjackman (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, Private Reserve does offer manytheir inks in cartridges. One place to look at some is www.pendemonium.com click on the inks and refills link on the left then on the private reserve and scroll down past the bottled inks.
I was not aware Pelikan cartridges would fit our pens either. I actually use quite a variety of cartridges that I refill with bottled ink and a syringe. I have a Scheaffer that I have been refilling this way on the same cartridge for over a year now.


----------

